# Complete Family Status ICD-9 code??



## tlm5506 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I'm really having trouble selecting codes for these diagnoses. I'm hoping someone can help.
The diagnoses are Complete Family Status and Desired Sterility. This patient was seen in the office - this is not a hospital admission.

Any ideas as to how these would be coded?

Thanks.


----------



## ajs (Jan 3, 2012)

tlm5506 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm really having trouble selecting codes for these diagnoses. I'm hoping someone can help.
> The diagnoses are Complete Family Status and Desired Sterility. This patient was seen in the office - this is not a hospital admission.
> ...



I am not sure what the first one means...but the Desired Sterility would probably fall under the V25 series of codes...


----------



## tlm5506 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I was heading in that direction but I just wasn't sure.


----------

